# Flea/Tick preventative



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

What do you use? I currently use frontline Plus but an curious about other options. Have you ever used Program oral flea tablets? Since winter is approaching i was thinking of using that thru the months that Ticks arent usually a problem. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advantix. just an fyi...in February, in PA, we had a warm up and my hairdressers dog got lyme's disease during this time. So ticks are still out and it's warmer in Kansas than here.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I will try Advantix. I was just looking at some options. thanks. I know we havent had ticks very bad where Im at this year.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We didn't have them bad in February but it only takes one. I think it's cheaper and less traumatic to keep them on it year round. Though I'm thinking about using garlic in the winter when the chances are less to give their bodies a break.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going to use a "natural" version (can't remeber the name right now) for the winter but when the good weather comes, back to Frontline plus. It has never let me down.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Used to use Revolution but now use Vectra 3D


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We use Bio-spot. But only in the spring/summer months. Up here in MN there is no need to use this during the colder months.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I currently use Advantage Multi and have been using this on all my pets for years. I have never had any problems thus far (*knocks on wood*).


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainUsed to use Revolution but now use Vectra 3D


That stuff burned my dog!
Poor thing!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

comfortis has been wonderful for penny and her FAD- wouldn't be without it


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in Kansas too and our vet said to use Flea/Tick prevention the whole year. I go with Frontline Plus...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to use Revolution, now I am not using any. Have not had any problem with ticks or fleas (revolution doesn't do ticks anyway). Will treat if I have a problem. 

I just do not like the idea of the insecticide on my dogs as a preventative.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

This might be a stupid question but how do you know if your dog has fleas? Obviously he would scratch a lot more- but what else are symptoms for fleas?


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sometimes you can see fleas, then you know they're there. You can also brush your dog and look for "flea dirt", little black specks of gunk. If you wet the dirt with a little water, it will turn blood red if it is actually from fleas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I look for flea dirt, I look for flea bites, I look for fleas. I get flea bites if my dog has them. I have the biggest problem with fleas, so I know if they have them. So far none of mine do. When I lived in my last house, there was a bad flea year and we got them. That was almost ten years ago.


----------

